# FS: R56 Cooper S Sport Suspension



## gotrice415 (Apr 28, 2012)

For sale is a stock Cooper S suspension kit. Recently installed JCW suspension kit on my 2010 Cooper S. Kit includes all struts, stock springs and stock sway bars. Car had less than 2k when removed. Make offer. Can ship, buyer pays shipping

Thanks!


----------

